# New member with an older Audi



## Caboobaroo (Jan 27, 2007)

Hey everyone, just recently joined here since I bought an Audi. I recently purchased an '89 100E FWD 5 cylinder for $60 from a guy I work with. Its in nice shape but has a few small issues that I'm addressing right now but it runs and drives awesome. Anyways, I have owned a couple VWs before, the last one being an '82 diesel Rabbit which I got for free a few years ago and sold it before moving from Oregon to Wyoming. My brother-in-law cruises around this site because he's been wanting an Audi for some time and probably end up selling this one to him for cheap. Until then, its my DD and will be fixing it up for him basically. I've been into Subarus for the past 4 years or so and in that time, I've had almost 20 Subarus. I also have a couple '88 Camaros, one of which is going to be a restoration project. But enough about that and now to my Audi. She was originally bought in Hermosa Beach, CA so there's no rust on it, has a couple small door dings in it but purrs like a kitten. Has 182,735 miles on it, a crappy old Sony CD player, white exterior, blue interior.Here's some pics of it!
http://rides.webshots.com/album/557253102NDNwMz
So a few small issues I'm going to address and also see what might be a possibe cause. The rear defrost and fog light buttons will not light up when pressed and released. Now if you push them in slowly, you can see the little amber triangle in them flicker so I'm guessing its a button issue or possibly a connection issue on the back of them. Speedo cut out on me a couple times last ight but I tapped on the cluster and it kept working and one of those times, one of the lights behind the left side of the speedo went dim.I'm also missing the driver side rear window sine it was busted out and is still currently all over the back seat so I have to source one up. Oh and another issue I'm having and I don't know what it is. Right in the center of the instrument cluster at the top, there's what appears to be a temp signal and it flashes at me but sometimes when I step on the brakes, it'll go out, or I actually had it go out while I was driving it. What is this? I don't have an owners manual to tell me what it is so I'm kinda at a loss. Hopefully I get a warm welcome here and I'll try to enjoy my newest purchase!


----------



## triplered (Feb 17, 2006)

*Re: New member with an older Audi (Caboobaroo)*

Hi, 100s are nice cars. I'm actually looking for one myself. That temp looking thing may actually be a low coolant warning indicator. I get one like that in my Audi when I take fast corners. I don't have any experience with the switches in question, but Audi's have historically finiky switches. I'd go pull a couple of them out of a car at the junk yard, and see if that solves your problem. As long as you don't go to a junk yard that specializes in Audis, you should be able to pick them up for a song. The ones that do specialize know exactly how much they cost new, and they usually charge a premium. Good luck.


----------



## Caboobaroo (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: New member with an older Audi (triplered)*

Yeah I kinda figured it was a low coolant light. I talked to the mechanic about why it was on and he mentioned something about how the intake gasket could be on its way out.... Not like its hard to replace it but thats what he thinks. I tend to check the coolant once a week and I really haven't noticed a change in it but of course, its also been -10 degrees outside. She runs like a champ even in this cold weather. Hopefully I can get a window soon though because its kinda drafty in it.


----------

